# High Racks



## ntbirddog (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm interested in building a High Rack. Does anyone have any pictures of their High Rack.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I love a fresh discussion as much as the next guy, but if you're in a hurry you might want to checkout the search at the top right. I know there have been a few topics in the past.

I have a new welder and i'm looking to build a new one as soon as i move back to TX in a couple of months. I had a nice rack on top of my last truck that I had planned on finishing out. Bought the swivel hunting chairs, the rack, and just never brought it all together. I still have those chairs though so I might have to incorporate them into the new setup.

Welcome to PT!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum ntbirddog


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum ntbirddog!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard. No high rack hunting here :welcome2:


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

welcome 2 pt


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

What states are legal high rack hunting states? Couldn't find a list anywhere on the internetz, I'm assuming desert states.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Thread about racks, I was expecting some pictures! lol :tongue:

welcome to the site ntbirddog


----------

